# GT 2011 - Auszug aus den News



## Mudstud (2. August 2010)

Weil ich bisher auf mtb-news.de noch nichts entdecken konnte (und keinen von Euch in les2Alpes angetroffen habe), erlaube ich mir mal, hier diesen Link rein zu hauen:

*Frontline Magazine, News:
GT 2011: Neues für Park und Pumptrack * 

Ach ja: Das "Bomba" wird wegen der Deutschland-inkompatiblen Rahmenfarbe leider in GER nicht ins Sortiment aufgenommen.


----------



## Janikulus (2. August 2010)

danke für die Info, bin mal auf die ganze 2011er Palette gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (2. August 2010)

Janikulus schrieb:


> danke für die Info, bin mal auf die ganze 2011er Palette gespannt!



Da schließe ich mich gerne an


----------



## TigersClaw (2. August 2010)

Zitat: ...In Deutschland wird das Rad hingegen leider nicht erhältlich sein...

Sowas wollen wir verdammt nochmal in Deutschland nie wieder lesen!

Wieso werden die besten Räder nicht nach Deutschland importiert, absolutes NoGo. Ich sach nur Sanction mit ISCG + Hammerschmidt. Sind alles klasse Räder, aber was bringts uns wenns die hier nicht gibt?

Gespannt bin ich auch. Ein Neukauf steht an, ich will meiner Frau ein Force 2.0 in M verpassen, 2009er und 2010er sind leider ausverkauft.


----------



## mountymaus (2. August 2010)

Ich habe da auch noch mal was gefunden.

Schaut doch mal *hier*... sieht ganz nett aus, was da kommen mag 

Inklusive ganzem Katalog...

Was hier nach Deutschland kommt ist natürlich die Frage.


----------



## Janikulus (2. August 2010)

nicht schlecht! Nur die Bilder im Katalog sehen, naja etwas provisorisch aus.

hier noch ein Link aus dem italienischen Forum:

http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/08/01/2011-gt-mountain-bikes-actual-weights/


----------



## Janikulus (2. August 2010)




----------



## cizeta (2. August 2010)

ein schönes gravity bike aus alu statt aus carbon wäre schön wie das DHI


----------



## mountymaus (2. August 2010)

Janikulus schrieb:


> nicht schlecht! Nur die Bilder im Katalog sehen, naja etwas provisorisch aus.




Wobei die Farben scheinbar wirklich ganz schön "knallig" sind.


----------



## TigersClaw (2. August 2010)

cizeta schrieb:


> ein schönes gravity bike aus alu statt aus carbon wäre schön wie das DHI



Kommt doch, das Ruckus.


----------



## cyclery.de (2. August 2010)

Mudstud schrieb:


> Weil ich bisher auf mtb-news.de noch nichts entdecken konnte (und keinen von Euch in les2Alpes angetroffen habe), erlaube ich mir mal, hier diesen Link rein zu hauen:
> 
> *Frontline Magazine, News:
> GT 2011: Neues für Park und Pumptrack *
> ...



Danke für den Einblick 
Dass das Bomba nicht nach D kommt ist aber schon wieder sehr ärgerlich. Bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass es nicht das einzige Modell sein wird 

Edit: Als Ergänzung noch der komplette Bikeradar-Bericht: http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/gt-2011-new-full-supension-and-29er-mountain-bikes-27230


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cizeta (2. August 2010)

das ruckus ist schon mal ein anfang aber ein alu downhiller wäre klasse


----------



## Lousa (2. August 2010)

Das Ruckus DJ gefällt mir super und erinnert mich sehr an die BMX-Bikes/Cruiser aus den 80ern.


----------



## salzbrezel (2. August 2010)

Es gibt ein Karakoram 

Und super Farben:


----------



## mountymaus (2. August 2010)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Karakoram
> 
> Und super Farben:



Auf dem Bild ist aber ein Avalanche 
Und das Karakoram gibt es aber nur in ALU!!!


----------



## Kettentrumm (2. August 2010)

Da sind ja einige nette Sachen dabei, besonders die 29er.

Aber ! 

"Und drittens hat der neue Bike-Productmanager Todd Seplavy viel Wert auf  farblich raffiniert aufeinander abgestimmte Rahmendesigns und  Anbauteile gelegt." (Zitat aus dem Frontlineartikel)

nachdem ich das gelesen hab, musste ich erstmal meinen Bildschirm saubermachen !


----------



## cyclery.de (2. August 2010)

Für diejenigen, welche nicht genug bekommen können: http://www.singletrackworld.com/2010/08/gt-bikes-2011-part-1-fury-sanction-and-distortion/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTS-Spinner (3. August 2010)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, die 2011er Sanktion haben ein tapered Steuerrohr & ISG Mount, das Force (auch das Carbon) aber nicht?


----------



## mani.r (4. August 2010)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden, die 2011er Sanktion haben ein tapered Steuerrohr & ISG Mount, das Force (auch das Carbon) aber nicht?



Sieht so aus.

Jetzt war ich soweit mir das Zaskar Carbon zu kaufen dann sehe ich dieses Bike hier...






und hab mich gleich verliebt.

der rahmen hat sich ja nicht verändert zu 2010 wie es aussieht. kann mir jemand sagen was er wiegt in carbon.

mal sehen ob die vernunft siegt...


----------



## cyclery.de (4. August 2010)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden, die 2011er Sanktion haben ein tapered Steuerrohr & ISG Mount, das Force (auch das Carbon) aber nicht?



Die Alu Force Rahmen scheinen auch ein tapered headtube zu haben.


----------



## cyclery.de (18. August 2010)

Wenn jemand genauere Infos zu den in Deutschland erhältlichen Modellen (samt Größen und Preisen) haben möchte, dann kann er mich gerne anschreiben. Bin wegen des Vertriebswechsels ein wenig vorsichtig mit der voreiligen Veröffentlichung. Man weiß ja nie


----------



## cyclery.de (5. September 2010)

Habe auch noch ein paar Bilder/Videos von der Eurobike zu präsentieren:

Zaskar Comp (Größen: S, M, L, XL / UVP: 999 ):




Zaskar Carbon Expert (Größen: S, M, L, XL / UVP: 2.199 ):




Zaskar Carbon Pro (Größen: S, M, L, XL / UVP: 2.999 ):




Zaskar Carbon Team (Größen: S, M, L, XL / UVP: 5.499 ):









Zaskar Carbon Pro 29er (Größen: S, M, L, XL / UVP: 3.399 ):




Karakoram 1.0 (Größen: M, L, XL / UVP: 899 ):




Force 3.0 (Größen: S, M, L, XL / UVP: 1.599 ):




Force 1.0 (Größen: S, M, L, XL / UVP: 2.999 ):




Force Carbon Sport (Größen: S, M, L, XL / UVP: 3.299 ):









Force Carbon Pro (Größen: S, M, L, XL / UVP: 5.499 ):









Sanction 1.0 (Größen: S, M, L, XL / UVP: 3.999 ):









Fury World Cup (Größen: S, M, L / UVP: 5.999 ):









Gutterball (Größen: XS, S, M, L, XL / UVP: 599 ):









Ich finde, dass GT dieses Jahr wieder ein paar wirkliche Highlights zu bieten hat


----------



## TigersClaw (5. September 2010)

Sehr nett.

Ist evtl. bekannt, ob es das blaue Zaskar Carbon Pro als Frameset geben wird? Mein 2007er Zaskar könnte ein Upgrade gebrauchen 

Das Gutterball ist auch extrem nett, da bin ich froh, das Schwinm Cutter doch nicht gekauft zu haben 

War das Ruckus 7 garnicht zu sehen?


----------



## cyclery.de (5. September 2010)

Habe scheinbar nur kein Bild gemacht


----------



## TigersClaw (5. September 2010)

Verdammt nett, verdammt viel haben will, verdammt ich muss sparen


----------



## mani.r (5. September 2010)

Ruckus7 war auch da. Eines in grün. Muss das Bild mal suchen...

Das Force Carbon Pro sieht in echt noch viel viel besser aus.
Das Sanction hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Ketterechts (5. September 2010)

Seit langem - sehr langem - verspühre ich richtig Lust mir ein "neues" GT zu kaufen - das letzte Mal ist immerhin schon 12 Jahre her .

Das blaue Zaskar und das 29er Zaskar sind genau meine Linie - Bling oder Stealth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (5. September 2010)

Das 29er Zaskar ist auch sehr genial, aber ich hätte es in der Farbgebung gerne als 26er.


----------



## goegolo (5. September 2010)

Die Preisempfehlungen sind ja irgendwie gaga im Verhältnis zu dem was geboten wird


----------



## planetsmasher (5. September 2010)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> genau meine Linie - Bling oder Stealth



WORD!  Das erste Mal seit langem, dass mir die GT Paintjobs wirklich gefallen. Absolut zeitgemäß und fresh ohne allzusehr anbiedernd zu sein. Die Modellpalette wird auch immer ausgereifter. Evtl. hat die letzte Übernahme ja tatsächlich was gebracht. Jetzt muss sich nur noch rausstellen wie sich der neue D-Vertrieb so macht.


----------



## Davidbelize (5. September 2010)

ich persönlich find ja das jrüne karakoram echt peppig.


----------



## cyclery.de (5. September 2010)

goegolo schrieb:


> Die Preisempfehlungen sind ja irgendwie gaga im Verhältnis zu dem was geboten wird



Dann gibt es ja noch Cube für Dich


----------



## tofu1000 (5. September 2010)

Verdammt, so langsam werde ich mit den neueren Gts wieder warm. Erst waren es nur das Sanction und das Fury, jetzt auch noch ein Plastezaskar in 29 oder ein Karakoram. Wo soll das enden?


----------



## TigersClaw (5. September 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Verdammt, so langsam werde ich mit den neueren Gts wieder warm. Erst waren es nur das Sanction und das Fury, jetzt auch noch ein Plastezaskar in 29 oder ein Karakoram. Wo soll das enden?



Da wo es imer endet, in neuen Investitionen


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. September 2010)

Au ja, kauft Euch alle neue GTs
Dann werden die Alten wieder bezahlbar


----------



## goegolo (5. September 2010)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (5. September 2010)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Dann gibt es ja noch Cube für Dich



Nö, mein Material wird artgerecht und nicht vor der Eisdiele eingesetzt  

Sind diese neuen Effekt-Farben Lacke oder etwas haltbareres?


----------



## tofu1000 (5. September 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Da wo es imer endet, in neuen Investitionen



Wahrscheinlich erstmal bei einem Sparzwang! 



GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Au ja, kauft Euch alle neue GTs
> Dann werden die Alten wieder bezahlbar



Das wäre durchaus eine tolle Sache. Ich hätte so gern noch ein grün eloxiertes 6061... 
Jedoch empfinde ich es als durchaus positiv, dass die neueren Modelle auch hier auf immer bessere Resonanzen stoßen. Sieht man unser Forum als kleinen Gradmesser, geht es doch mit unser aller Lieblingsmarke langsam wieder bergauf. Und das würde mich freuen.
(Endlich mal ein 29er, das mir gefällt)


----------



## epic2006 (6. September 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Verdammt nett, verdammt viel haben will, verdammt ich muss sparen



Dem schließ ich mich an. Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Janikulus (6. September 2010)

ja schöne Bikes!

weiss jemand von wem die Vario Sattelstützen and den Fullys sind?


----------



## Kruko (6. September 2010)

Wenn ich das Logo richtig deute, sollten die Stützen von X-Fusion sein. Ich kann mich aber auch irren


----------



## cyclery.de (6. September 2010)

Je nach Preisklasse sind X-Fusion oder Crank Brothers verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (6. September 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich persönlich find ja das jrüne karakoram echt peppig.



Ja, das haut ins Auge und sieht auch als 29er nicht sch eiße aus


----------



## F4B1 (7. September 2010)

Hm, eigentlich wollt ich mich ja aus diesen Bereich des Forums noch raushalten bis mein Winterrad (GT Outpost Rahmen von 95)fertig ist (SSP geht schon, aber absolut nicht mein Fall), aber das Zaskar Comp find ich von der Lackierung her echt klasse. Schön schlicht, aber nicht schwarz. Wär noch was für den Fuhrpark.


Naja, erstmal auf die X.7 warten (weiss, übertrieben an den Rahmen, muss halt gut funktionieren)und gucken ob mich nach 20 Jahren Rennradvirus (ohja, mit drei Jahren wars schon so weit, deswegen wollt ich das Fahrrad fahren lernen)vllt. noch das Biken packt. 
Aber die vier Monate während des Aufbaus haben mich heiss gemacht, wird schon passen. Ich weiss, Winterrad
Vllt. gibt es im Herbst nächstes Jahr ja noch was mit Federgabel, wer weiss. Vorher hab ich zum Glück eh erstmal kein Geld (und ne Mutter, die zumindest momentan noch ein wenig wütend würde. Weiss garnicht wieso, nur zwei Rahmen dieses Jahr neu aufgebaut).


----------



## nectar (7. September 2010)

Mich würde interessieren, ob das 'Distortion' den Weg zu uns findet!?


----------



## cyclery.de (7. September 2010)

Nein, ich denke eher nicht. Ist nicht in der Preisliste vermerkt und war auch nicht ausgestellt.


----------



## kingmoe (7. September 2010)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Nein, ich denke eher nicht. Ist nicht in der Preisliste vermerkt und war auch nicht ausgestellt.



Soll es denn das Karakoram 29er geben???


----------



## cyclery.de (7. September 2010)

Das soll es geben, ja. Kann mir vorstellen, dass es gut ankommt, da es für 899  einen recht günstigen Einstieg in die 29er Klasse bietet.


----------



## ohneworte (8. September 2010)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Habe scheinbar nur kein Bild gemacht



Moin,

ich habe die Fotos von Dir erwartet. Ich habe Dich am Donnerstag oder Freitag morgens in der Eingangshalle Ost auf den Einlass zum Messegelände stehen sehen.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## cyclery.de (8. September 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe die Fotos von Dir erwartet. Ich habe Dich am Donnerstag oder Freitag morgens in der Eingangshalle Ost auf den Einlass zum Messegelände stehen sehen.
> 
> ...



Na das ist ja lustig 
Ja, ich habe versucht am Donnerstag direkt zur Eröffnung dort zu sein, damit mir nicht so viele Leute vor der Linse stehen. Hättest mich doch ansprechen können


----------



## ohneworte (8. September 2010)

Ich war bereits im Innenhof und spät dran. Von daher war das ein wenig schwierig.


----------



## versus (27. September 2010)

ich habe inzwischen auch mal den katalog (in papier sogar und mit ch-preisliste) bekommen und muss sagen, dass ich da viel tolle bikes drin sehe!

natürlich auch ein paar weniger schöne (z.b. dass der hübsche schwarze zaskar alurahmen mit sooo billigen teilen bestückt wird), aber das ist ja klar! im ch-katalog sind 29er leider nicht drin. das carbon zaskar 29 ist für mich das mit abstand interessanteste bike darin. bei fullys bin ich leider ziemlich raus, die sehen aber auch sehr spannend aus. 

zusammen mit den bildern, die man hier gesehen hat, hat man den eindruck, dass es in die richtige richtung geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spatzel (16. Dezember 2010)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Das soll es geben, ja. Kann mir vorstellen, dass es gut ankommt, da es für 899  einen recht günstigen Einstieg in die 29er Klasse bietet.



Hi,
gibts das Kara auch nur als Rahmen?Was wiegts denn so?


----------



## cyclery.de (18. Dezember 2010)

Nein, nur als Komplettbike. Die georderten Karakorams haben am Freitag den Weg zu mir angetreten. Ein Gewicht kann ich dann hoffentlich recht zeitnah kommunizieren.


----------



## Turbo_Manu (8. Januar 2011)

ich interessiere mich schwer für das 29er Zaskar in Carbon.
Ich hoffe doch, dass man den Rahmen einzeln bestellen kann?
Wie sieht es da aus?


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Januar 2011)

Soweit ich weiss gibts keine einzelnen Rahmen mehr, nur noch Komplettbikes ... was ich sehr schade finde.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo!

Auf Anfrage bei einem GT Händler und bei Kevin wurde gesagt, es gäbe den 29er nur als Komplettbike...und dann um die 4000 USD..

VG
peru


----------



## Ketterechts (10. Januar 2011)

Das blaue Carbon Zaskar ist ein Traum - da könnte ich 2012 , wenn es etwas günstiger ist tatsächlich schwach werden und 29" werde ich auch mal probefahren , wobei das hier recht schwer ist , da kein GT Händler in der Nähe


----------



## Dddakk (19. Januar 2011)

Es gibt einen: Stephan in Plankstadt bei Heidelberg. Aber er hat nur ne kleine Auswahl.
http://fahrrad-stephan.de/home.html


----------

